# Guppy Abortion?



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Hello!

I have a guppy who was supposed to give birth almost a week ago and she only gave birth last night. I saw her "pooing" long, LONG black stuff last night before she gave birth. Her food is not that color, and her poo is usually the color of her food and shorter. I have heard that guppies may abort their pregnancies due to stress, is this what happened? Was the "poo" her dead fry?

Thanks so much!
Fawnleaf


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Probably. Ew


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh, my gosh! Is she okay?


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

oh yes, she's fine. She gave birth to 7 healthy fry, but I think the "poo" was her other dead fry. They're all fine now though.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm glad mother and babies are fine now.


----------



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

Ewwww. RIP other guppy fries. But I think it makes it easier, because you can't keep all of those little guppy babies, now you have 7 that's a nice healthy number and you can focus on them more, and give them more attention.


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

Awwww poor babies!  I never noticed that with my girls, they both gave birth overnight. Of course...I now have 20 baby fry swimming around in my old 1 gal. betta "tank" (hey, it's easy to take care of!)...what on earth will I do with them?!?! xP


----------

